# My cats!



## Lissan (Mar 27, 2006)

This is Polly!











This is Pim-Pim!










...and this is Glenn, our MCO male..five month old when I took this picture..


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Very cute cats! Pimpim looks like a stuffed toy.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS kitties!!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

They are all beautiful, but there is something extra special in Polly :luv


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I want to give Pim Pim belly rubs!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They're all beautiful, love MCs!


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

You have such beautiful cats.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

They're all very pretty cats. I do have to say that if I had to pick one it'd definitely be Miss Polly. There's just something about her.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love Polly's coloring. All your cats are very pretty


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What gorgeous cats! Polly is my favorite.


----------



## Lissan (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you! I just love my cats! And yes, Pollys colour is fantastic...


----------



## Curl-Aviv (Mar 30, 2006)

They all so beautiful! And Glenn look like a very serious boy


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, they are all so gorgeous! I just can't pick a favorite!!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

lovely close up pics stunning cats


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Gorgeous! And Polly has really lively colours!


----------

